# [SOLVED] Problem with Dell XPS M170 The Power Supply Connector



## roger1k (May 6, 2008)

Hello folk, 

Greetings to all! I am an owner of Dell XPS M170. I have had it for about 2 and half year and my Dell warranty expired last year. As you know once the warranty goes your favorite toys start going bad be it car or a Laptop in my case 

I am having power supply issue with my XPS M170. I have gone through 3 AC adapter all Dell orignal brand. First one went bad while I was traveling internationally (I guess surge problem) the second one after working for about 4-5 months suddenly won't supply the proper power and laptop would constantly say its supplying 110 volt instead of 130 and to find a proper dell adopter. after I would insert and twist around it would work fine for hours and charge properly and then same messge on the screen and it won't charge. Later on while plugged in while trying to bootup it would not bootup saying wrong charger and ask me to press F1 and it would shut down itself. 

I got another AC adopter (again orignal Dell product made for M170) but the messege continues. after working for a day or so. I had to twist and find the sensitive hold place for it to work. Then I decided its not the the AC adopters its probably the connector which is built in the laptop. I opened my entire laptop by reading manuals.. and thank GOD I was able to put them back after taking it apart. NOW I feel like I am an EXPERT after opening it for the third time and putting it back. I knock on the back side of the connection (inside) and took a very thin needle and tried to raise the connectors inside hold plates (I am not sure if thats what they are called) they work for a day or two or 3 and then same problem!!!!!

my question to all the bros out here is what can I do? 

1 do I replace the entire mother board cause its built inside the chasis attached to the mother board. 
2 or is it possible to replace the connector by itself?
3. where can I buy these things
4. can a local laptop repair store take care of it without charing me my weekly paycheck.


Note: my gut feeling it by needling it from the iside just for temporay fix I might have made it more lose. 

For all the expert what I mean by the connector is. the part where you inster the AC adapter cable attaching to your laptop.

Please help!

Rog


----------



## roger1k (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Problem with Dell XPS M170 The Power Supply Connector*

bump!!!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Problem with Dell XPS M170 The Power Supply Connector*

hi roger1k,

if you need to wiggle the DC output jack of the AC adapter to find a sweet spot in the DC jack connector (laptop side), it could be that it is malfunctioning or becoming loose or lifted from the board. this can be replaced. i believe many are for sale in eBay.

you can repair but it depends how you are with electronics repair and soldering (me not good :grin. another way is if you can have it checked in a repair shop. some shops charge around $100 to do this repair and replacement.


----------



## roger1k (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Problem with Dell XPS M170 The Power Supply Connector*



TriggerFinger said:


> hi roger1k,
> 
> if you need to wiggle the DC output jack of the AC adapter to find a sweet spot in the DC jack connector (laptop side), it could be that it is malfunctioning or becoming loose or lifted from the board. this can be replaced. i believe many are for sale in eBay.
> 
> you can repair but it depends how you are with electronics repair and soldering (me not good :grin. another way is if you can have it checked in a repair shop. some shops charge around $100 to do this repair and replacement.


Thanks Mate. I think I would take it to electornic store and have it checked. if its less or around 100 bucks I think it worth it as the laptop still selling around 1000 bucks or . when I got it it was around 2100 something  

Thanks again Triggerfinger, its good to know it can be replaced. I am damn sure thats where the problem lies.

Rog


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Problem with Dell XPS M170 The Power Supply Connector*

ok then, please do post back what happens.


----------



## roger1k (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Problem with Dell XPS M170 The Power Supply Connector*

Problem is solved. As suggest by our good friend "TriggerFinger", I took out the mother board. ordered power jact connector from ebay fro 8 dollars plus 2 dollar shipping. I went to the local friend of mine who does car audio installation. he melted the orignal saddering (shouldering) from the mother board (power jack) and wiggled it out. put the new one in. did new saddering. while I had my laptop open. I cleaned up the thermal and the fan.. after 2 years of US the laptop is sounding just as when it was out of box. no high fan speed.. even while I am playing game the fan speed is quiet and reasonable unlike before. Yea I did find loads of dust and lint in the cooling thermal and the fan. more so in cooling thermal.

Problem solved. total cost 10 dollars .. other were asking for 120 dollars to do the job. even with part provided and mother board taken out local guy was charging 75 dollars and 2 days time. 

It took me 45 min to put my laptop back to how it was.

Thanks again to my main man TriggerFinger

Rog


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Problem with Dell XPS M170 The Power Supply Connector*

i am so glad to know you got it working again. most of all, i am so happy to know TSF helped save you some $$$. 

enjoy your 'new' toy..


----------



## asamac (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi there guys,

I've read this forum, I'm having the exact same problem with my XPS Gen 2, so I've got one of the jacks off ebay (£4) and I'll solder it in once it gets here. Any tips before I blow off my arm?


----------



## b_wolfe77 (Apr 9, 2009)

What exactly am I looking for as far as the jack goes? I read that everyone here was able to find one on ebay but I'm not even sure where to start looking.


----------

